# Control de combustion en calderas



## torres007 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Necesito realizar el control de la combustion en calderas. Por lo que he podido investigar por ahi, lo unico que se es que se utiliza midiendo la concentracion de oxigeno (supongo que en la salida de los humos), con esto se consigue un ahorro en la utilizacion de combustible, y poco más he podido ver por ahí.

Si alguien puede echarme una mano sobre este tema se lo agradecería.

Saludos!

PD. Adjunto una hoja de datos de un sensor de oxigeno o sonda lambda.


----------



## jaloco (Feb 24, 2008)

muy buenas , me acabo de apuntar a este foro y me ha llamado la atensión tu propuesta , puesto q me dedico a estos menesteres . por lo q dices lo q quieres haacer es un analisis de combustion
estos analisis se hacen por varios motivos 

que potencia estamos quemando ( no sea q la caldera  sea de 200kW y estemos quemando 250kW  con los consiguientes problemas q producen los excesos de tª en calderas)

Q ES LO Q VERTEMOS al ambiente o sea controlamos q no envenenemos produciendo NoX, CO, CO2 , 

controlamos la calidad direccion y forma de la llama ( no sea q estemos quemando con la llama 
tocando alguna parte de la caldera o produzca vibraciones)

ajustar el quemador de manera q si todo lo anterior es positivo , llevariamos la combustion al limite porcentual lambda de 1-a-2  para asegurar q el exceso de aire en la combustion esta dentro de los valores permitidos

hay otros quemadores q efectuan la correccion constante del valor lambda q son los quemadores con lownox  basicamente es un microprocesador q controla la combustion


en fin q asi de primera no es tan facil como parecey ademas necesitarias herramientas bastante caras

un saludo


----------



## pepechip (Feb 24, 2008)

hola paisano
 deverias de ser algo mas explicito. 
sobre que elemento tiene que actuar tu control?. Quizas sobre la entrada de aire para regular la combustion?

o talvez desconectes el quemador y acciones alguna alarma?

La sonda para medir el CO2 son muy delicadas y se estropean con mucha facilidad, Intenta controlar el rendimiento midiendo la temperatura de los humos en la chimenea.

saludos


----------



## torres007 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pues a ver, intentare ser más explicito.

Estoy realizando el proyecto fin de carrera. Este se trata de automatizar y optimizar el funcionamiento de una caldera de biomasa, mediante un sistema de control basado en microcontrolador.

La caldera que tengo como modelo, tiene una potencia de unos 40 KW y consta de 3 motores, uno que introduce aire a alta temperatura en el hogar, otro que inyecta el combustible en el hogar y otro que se encarga de la extraccion de cenizas. Por otra parte, mide temperatura, en el ambiente, en el agua de la caldera y en la salida de humos.

Por ahora consigo medir temperaturas y activar las salidas en funcion de estas. Estas salidas, ahora mismo LEDs, cuando monte el circuito serán los propios motores accionados a traves de unos circuitos con optoacoplador y TRIAC o rele.

Estuve mirando por la red, y la mayoria de las calderas de nueva generacion, llevan incorporados el control de la combustion mediante sonda lambda.

(Esto ya es cosecha mia) La sonda lambda, no es más que un nivel de oxigeno, y llevando el valor lambda, como dice jaloco, entre 1 o 2 se consigue que la combustion sea la adecuada. Esto supongo que se hará mediante regulación modulante entre la sonda y el motor que inyecta aire en la caldera. Es decir, que conforme aumenta el valor de oxigeno medido en la salida de humos se reduce la velocidad del motor y viceversa.

Otras calderas, las que trabajan en depresión, añaden un motor más en la extracción de humos.

Las sondas lamda que he estado viendo salen entre 150 y 300 € y por lo visto para que funcionen correctamente tienen que estar a una temperatura determinada. No se si las sondas lambda serán tan caras como las de CO2.

Pues si lo que pretendo hacer es correcto, mi problema estaría en la medicion desde la sonda lambda. Si es necesario un circuito que adapte la salida o algo adicional. Es que he visto en el catalogo que venden unas tarjetas que sirven para controlar las sondas, pero no se si esto es inprescindible. Es determinante porque nada mas que la tarjeta vale cerca de 300 €   Asi que como que se va de presupuesto un poco jeje Si alguien ha usado este tipo de sensores, pues le agradeceria una ayudita.

Bueno, espero a ver sido más explicito. Podemos comentar este tema cuanto querais.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2008)

Si el proyecto es solo teorico, le puedes colocar cualquier componente sin importar el precio.
Pero si debes realizarlo, ahy manda el bolsillo. Averigua por una sonda Lambda de automovil, seguramente sera mucho mas economica


----------



## torres007 (Feb 25, 2008)

Teórico y práctico... echaré un vistazo a ver si encuentro algo.


----------



## cazadore_23 (Mar 5, 2008)

Torres; yo hago mediciones de calderas, y por lo pronto utilizo un equipo Testo 330 que es un analizador de gases. pero los ajustes los hago manualmente ya que es un equipo gastante costoso como para dejarlo instalado en una caldera. (1500 euros)
Si conseguis adaptar la señal de salida de una sonda de auto y meterla en alguna entrada analógica de un PLC vas a estar salvado y con tu problema solucionado.

espero comentarios.


----------



## rodrigo13 (Oct 20, 2012)

torres007 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Necesito realizar el control de la combustion en calderas. Por lo que he podido investigar por ahi, lo unico que se es que se utiliza midiendo la concentracion de oxigeno (supongo que en la salida de los humos), con esto se consigue un ahorro en la utilizacion de combustible, y poco más he podido ver por ahí.
> 
> ...



BUENAS NOCHES 

Estoy empezando un proyecto de una central térmica alimentada por biomasa, y me encargo de la parte de la combustión, me gustaría si me pudieseis dar referencias del funcionamiento y optimización de la combustión con  sonda lambda,   ya que todo lo que encuentro es para la automoción.

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------

